# Snowdon



## Neil and sue (May 8, 2017)

Hello to everyone
Off to walk mt Snowdon where is the closest camp site  for us to walk to the mountain please advise me 
Thankyou


----------



## witzend (May 8, 2017)

Theres plenty of parking a Llanberis so you could use any campsite. Right at the mountain railway theres a car park with a charge

  53.105509    -4.082149  Tyisaf campsite  01286 870494 nr by


----------



## Jeff G (May 8, 2017)

I used to stay in Capel Curig then drive to the car park on Pen-y-Pas,usually for the pyg track


----------



## mossypossy (May 8, 2017)

You could camp in Betws Garmon at the campsite, Bryn Gloch.
Then a three mile walk/cycle or bus to base of Ranger Path.
From there it is a 5 hour return walk.

Be warned, the summit is crap as there are a gazillion tourists and the stink of diesel exhaust.

95% of the walk is tranquil however on the Ranger Path


----------



## chrismilo (May 9, 2017)

Neil and sue said:


> Hello to everyone
> Off to walk mt Snowdon where is the closest camp site  for us to walk to the mountain please advise me
> Thankyou



You could also join and have access to all the pois !


----------



## jacquigem (May 9, 2017)

Keep an eye on weather conditions which can change very quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (May 9, 2017)

Go at night up Llanberis Path.  Done it twice now and the best way to see it, aim to arrive at sunrise.  And you can park in normal car park if you buy ticket at 3am...as you  have not overnighted.


----------



## witzend (May 9, 2017)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> Go at night up Llanberis Path.  Done it twice now and the best way to see it, aim to arrive at sunrise.  And you can park in normal car park if you buy ticket at 3am...as you  have not overnighted.



It says on Sign barrier locked at I think 21.30 hrs at car park opposite train terminal but not what time it s open by. When we went brilliant morning  by half way point you couldn't see your hand in front your face for mist worse than going at night no views at all


----------



## sasquatch (May 9, 2017)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> Go at night up Llanberis Path.  Done it twice now and the best way to see it, aim to arrive at sunrise.  And you can park in normal car park if you buy ticket at 3am...as you  have not overnighted.



As a former Mountain rescue volunteer,unless you are really experienced ,that is quite a foolish suggestion.Other peoples lives will be disrupted rescueing them. As mentioned the weather can change,its a 24 hour thing!


----------



## colinm (May 9, 2017)

Back when we where younger and fitter, we stayed at Llyn Gwynant campsite Perfect walking base for Snowdon - camp by the lake or river under the mountain - Llyn Gwynant Campsite from here you can walk alongside the lake and access the Watkins path.


----------

